# Orthopedic Surgeons



## s2classic (Apr 2, 2013)

I have seen this question asked before on expat forums, however most of the posts/replies are a couple of years old! I been in Abu Dhabi for 6 months and am now in need of seeing an orthopedic specialist, for a knee and ankle problem which has developed since I arrived! 

Can anyone recommend a good hospital and specialist in the Abu Dhabi area? Although I have company medical insurance, I've not needed to use it until now, so not certain as to where the good hospitals are.  I'm pretty sure I need my knee operated on, but not sure about my ankle (oh the joys of getting older!!!). 

Many thanks in advance for any info provided!!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

go and see dr alexander at new al noor.


----------

